# GREAT $$ Alzada, MT to Amarillo, TX AREA. 20 plus loads...$3.25/mi



## ctoole (Oct 17, 2011)

GREAT PAYING LOADS. YOU GOT TRUCKS I GOT LOADS WITH $$. ROUND BARREL
(5.5 x 5.5) 815 miles, LOADS ARE READY NOW. CONTACT CHRIS @ 800-580-3101 x 2056
or 513-5463-6659 or [email protected]


----------

